# How to replace friction wheel on old Ariens



## RMBC73 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi. I have a 1970 vintage Ariens, model 910995, and I want to replace the original friction wheel. I've been disassembling and have removed the two nuts on the ends of the hex drive which goes all the way across on this older model. With the nuts off how is the hex drive removed as I can't get it to budge and I have released the pressure on the wheel. I don't see a roll pin or anything else and I've checked my parts diagram and don't see anything there. Is it just "muscle" at this point?

Thanks!


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Here's a good video


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

A '70 won't have that short hex shaft in the video. They basically require removal of pretty much everything in the tractor box. You have to remove the axle also to accomplish anything inside. Admittedly, not a lot of video or step by step procedures online to make it easy. I caught this video and the guy appears to be anal enough he may be able to chat you through it if he's willing or has photos available of the process. Maybe log into youtube and ask in his comment section. He's a machinist so likely very precise.
Personally, the tractor separated from the auger would have been my first step. In my experience this is a "project" and not a simple maintenance event, best left for warm weather or heated garages:icon_smile_big:


----------



## RMBC73 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi, guys. Thanks for the prior posts and I was able to get everything apart and replaced the friction wheel. Used it today for the first time in the 12+ inches here in Boston and this thing is ready for the Daytona 500! First gear is much faster than it was as is reverse. 2-4 seem OK but didn't need to use them much because of the speed in 1st. I'm assuming there's a way to adjust the shifter linkage to change the wheel's position and, therefore, speed but I'm not sure just how to do it. Any advice is much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

To Adjust the linkage, Remove the linkage cotter pin at the gearshift, and get it free of the shifter. You can then Turn the linkage to lengthen or shorten depending on which way you need to go.


----------



## RMBC73 (Dec 5, 2016)

Thank you. As I tell my 2 sons, life is simple when you know what you're doing......and have the right tools!


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

PLUS, the Time, Knowledge. Experience and Drive to do it. Then its very simple


----------

